# Missing SLP wader



## Explorer123 (Oct 13, 2016)

Just heard on the news at noon that a 19 year old wade fisherman is missing at San Luis Pass. Police on the scene and search/recovery is underway. News didn't say but it looked like he was on the bay side, near the guts. God be with him.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Sad. But post storm it was a bad choice. Praying they find him. His companion made it out. Said they were chest deep. Wow


----------



## HookInFinger (Dec 15, 2011)

Sad.

I wonder how many people have drowned there over the years. It is not a place to fool with unless you know what you're doing and are confident that you won't panic when things go sideways. Fish there enough, and you _will_ be pulled off your feet at some point. Then you'll face anything from a brief interruption in fishing to death, depending on how you react.

Almost lost a buddy of mine who panicked there one time trying to make the bar I was on. All he had to do was a) drop his rod, or b) swim the other direction for 30 feet. I was yelling at him to do both. Instead he kept trying to swim with one hand against the current, with waves coming over his head. I figure he had about 30 seconds left when I finally hit him in the face with a trout on the end of a long stringer. He held on and I pulled him up on the bar. Convincing him to go back took a little doing. :rotfl:

The scary thing was that, since he was new to the area, we talked extensively about what to do in a bad situation. Including the "drop your equipment" part. And it all went POOF as soon as he got in trouble. Never took anyone there again.


----------



## Cnovel77554 (Apr 9, 2017)

I was afraid of that when I heard the sirens this morning,be careful 

PRAYERS


----------



## Action BC (May 9, 2017)

Man this is so sad. I have an inflatable life jacket and wear it religiously when wading areas with strong current and / or deep water. I wish ppl would just use a PFD especially at San Luis Pass and Mesquito Island. You hear about ppl drowning at those places every year it seems.


----------



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

I wear one even in knee deep water. You never know what's under the water. Prayers for that whole situation.


Action BC said:


> Man this is so sad. I have an inflatable life jacket and wear it religiously when wading areas with strong current and / or deep water. I wish ppl would just use a PFD especially at San Luis Pass and Mesquito Island. You hear about ppl drowning at those places every year it seems.


----------



## jas415 (May 25, 2009)

*San Luis Pass*

I think I recall about 15-20 years ago where 5 in one family drowned there all trying to save the other. All taken under by the strong current. At my age I wear a regular life jacket when wade fishing no matter the depth, and an inflatable anytime I put a foot in the boat. I know I dont look 'cool' or tough, but I am not going to drown.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Anyone know if he's been found?


----------



## Tidebreaker (May 19, 2017)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> Anyone know if he's been found?


 From what I read a jogger found his body this morning he was the 5th one this year and it said he was swimming not fishing


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

You may be looking at an older link.


----------



## Tidebreaker (May 19, 2017)

Yes sire sorry I haven't found any thing else about him being found


----------



## jack k (Oct 1, 2016)

News saying they have suspended the search.


----------



## PeytonCreek (May 23, 2017)

Fisherman just found his body on the bay side.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

PeytonCreek said:


> Fisherman just found his body on the bay side.


Link?


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

so sad, prayers for all.


----------



## Drifter (May 23, 2004)

Prayers sent...


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

really sad. prayers sent


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Sad end to the story.
http://www.khou.com/news/local/coas...-missing-fisherman-in-san-luis-pass/451545603


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

... awful ...


----------



## Flats Mark (Jul 30, 2009)

jas415 said:


> I think I recall about 15-20 years ago where 5 in one family drowned there all trying to save the other. All taken under by the strong current. At my age I wear a regular life jacket when wade fishing no matter the depth, and an inflatable anytime I put a foot in the boat. I know I dont look 'cool' or tough, but I am not going to drown.


^^^AMEN!


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Sad news.
Prayer for all.


----------

